

Guy Crosses Canada on an Electric Bike Using Only $10 of Electricity - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2008/08/crossing-canada-electric-bike-bicycle-justin.php

======
frankus
Justin's a really cool guy. He runs the <http://ebikes.ca/> site and has built
a bunch of other cool vehicles, like a segway-style self-balancing skateboard
(the "e-manual") and self-balancing unicycle.

I worked on a weight-controlled electric skateboard with him that we took down
to the 2007 Maker Faire.

